# 3L Soldier Wine Bottle



## schtevo (Feb 19, 2011)

This bottle stands nearly 4 feet tall. It depicts a soldier or warrior on one knee, holding a shield with his left hand and a sword or lance with his right that becomes the neck of the bottle. There are three seams on the body and neck that stop at the lip. The lip itself measures about an inch tall and has two opposing seams. If you were to look at a cross section of the neck from above, it's shaped like an inflated diamond, meaning four sides but they're sort of rounded.

 There are two labels. The first reads, "Hand made glass produced by Florentine glass blowers." That's repeated twice in two other languages. I think one is Italian. The second label says, "Chianti, Viviano, Red Table Wine Produced In Italy and Bottled By Dante - Terricciola, Italy. Imported by Viviano Wine Importers Inc. - Detroit, Mich. - Sole U.S.A. Agents."

 This bottle was left in the attic of a house that my girlfriend bought. I don't have any idea about it's age. We've never seen another one like it and haven't found anything online. All I know is that it looks nice in the living room.


----------



## schtevo (Feb 19, 2011)

Closer up.


----------



## LC (Feb 19, 2011)

Sure is different , that's for sure .


----------



## rockbot (Feb 20, 2011)

1960's or 70's chianti win bottle. is it smooth on the base or does it have little ridges?
 They made a bunch of different figural bottles. Italian

 Rocky


----------



## schtevo (Feb 20, 2011)

The base has what I can best describe a very very subtle "orange peel" texture. It's almost smooth but not quite. Does anyone know where I could find another one like it?


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Feb 28, 2011)

It looks like a gun![]


----------



## sanos (Mar 9, 2011)

hi gi's and girls. Just doing nightshift here in australia, Just pulled this bottle out of the store room the other day. same florentine label. Different type of red wine label tascano rosso. When I get home I'll have a close look at it and send you a thread on any info I can find. 
                                          PS
                                              The bottle I've got is full of the red stuff we all like to have at tea time.


----------



## RonJonbold (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh I am deeply jealous of you - this bottle is really great and I believe it is really old... have you ever done a research if there is any bottle similar to this one or if it might be quite valuable? Sure you do not need to sell it since it was a gift from your girlfriend but I just meant for simply knowing. It could be something really rare for I have never seen a bottle like that before ever in my life and I am actually a wine junky knowing a lot of different wines by names and ingredients. 

 The thing is, that I love special bottles that are very rare or seem rather unique and everyone in my family knows that. I would love to have a bottle like that at home - this is actually the best gift my family can give to me for birthdays or Christmas. Giving me a special bottle of wine or once - I was studying far away from my parents and well I couldn't visit for I had a lot of exams at that time, my mother sent me a wine delivery gift with one of the most beautiful crystal bottles I have ever seen. I still have it and I love it every time I look at it.


----------

